# Anubias nana petite for Terrarium?



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

I am in the process of breaking down my last 20 gallon planted tank. The only plants I am particularly attached to are my Anubias nana petite (the true petite where leaves grow no larger than a dime), and they are the only ones to continue to flourish despite being in a fishless non-fertilized non-lit tank for many many months now. I would like to move these plants out into several low maintenance low-light mini-terrariums. They have been acclimated to being under water for probably 6 or 7 years. Are there any specific steps I should take to transition them to terrarium living? Any help here, or direction to resources would be appreciated.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

Just keep the submerged form leaves very moist by misting and keeping the humidity high until you get enough aerial growth that you don't care if the old stuff dies. They grow much faster out of the water so it shouldn't take too long with adequate light and nutrients. All of the big pots of nana you see sold online are grown emersed. It would take forever to grow them that thick otherwise and wouldn't be cost efficient.


----------

